# C. nurii and C. lingua available by Pre Order



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi,

I'm posting this purely as information about the avalability of two unusual Crypts available by special order. 

On the AZ Gardens site, under "Announcements" (one of the Home - FAQs - Shipping tabs), NOT under any of the usual plant listing, they are offering C. nurii and C. lingua as a pre-order by email. At $1.99 each, it seems pretty affordable if folks are looking to try these species.

-Jane


----------

